

Show HN: Swiftris – Learn Swift by Building Tetris - prasidp
https://www.bloc.io/swiftris-build-your-first-ios-game-with-swift

======
rhgraysonii
Digging in now. It's nice to see things like this popping up already. I'm
already really liking it because though it does just show copy-pasteable code,
the links to the documentation and more in depth talk make me feel like this
wasn't completely hacked together in the fastest way possible just for free
publicity for Bloc. Great work, guys :) If you're interested in feedback once
I get through it my email is in my inbox and I'd gladly share some thoughts.

~~~
prasidp
yup i'll make note of your email. mine is prasid [at] bloc.io

